# Ebc To Lovibond Conversion



## dicko

G'Day all,
Can anyone help with a conversion chart or formula to convert EBC to Lovibond.
I have bought all my grain from Grumpys so far and they supply figures in EBC.
I now am reading different recipes from other sources and I find some use Lovibond as there grain standard and I would like to match grains if possible.

Cheers B B B.


----------



## Hoops

BBB

Don't know about a chart - I entered the values into Promash then changed the settings from EBC to Lovibond.

Hoops


----------



## joecast

from papazian, 

SRM and Lovibond are approximately the same,

SRM x 2 = EBC 

so basically EBC/2 = Lovibond

there was a topic on this not long ago but cant remembet what it was call. also im sure you could get something a bit more precise by searching the net. its surprising how many homebrew site are out there. 
joe

from brewingtechniques.com
In the United States, color is expressed in terms of the Standard Research Method (SRM) values set by the ASBC or in Lovibond, an older method of visual measurement upon which SRM is based (the two measurements are essentially equivalent). In European lot analyses, color may be measured according to a visual method developed by the European Brewing Convention (expressed as EBC units). The formula EBC = (L X 2.65) - 1.2 gives a reasonably accurate translation to Lovibond values.


----------



## dicko

Thanks for that guys!
I have done a google search and found a heap of info on the subject.
I was surprised that I could not find anything in the Palmer book.
Cheers B B B.


----------



## rcsoccer

It's actually not as simple as just multiplying by 2 to get the color in EBC. Even BeerSmith uses this approximation. At the lower end of the spectrum (CaraPils, Crystal 20EBC) it is about double the Lovibond color, but as you get to the higher colors it gets a bit skewed away from 2X(L color) (e.g. - Briess Crystal 60L = ~160 EBC). The actual equation is:

EBC=(2*Lovibond)-1.2

This gives you a more accurate color in EBC.

Cheers!


----------



## DU99

http://pint.com.au/calculators/maltcolour/
https://www.brewtoad.com/tools/color-converter


----------

